# "Beginner" layout help please



## Dutchwonder19 (May 29, 2012)

Hello all, new to the forums here.

I was raised with a few different HO layouts as a kid, and am familiar with it, although its now been 20 years since I touched a running layout. I am allowed a small man cave (available space is 9x11) with which I've been measuring and dreaming of building an HO layout in for awhile now. This will be a "practice" layout until we move into a larger home, roughly 5+ years out still, where I will hopefully model a very specific era and location.

I have spent countless hours online looking for layouts, and am hoping someone on here can help me with a design OR show me something already built that will be close to my Specs below. I don't plan on starting anything until this fall.

Specs:
1. HO scale
2. I'm fine with doing a 4x8, although I'd like to do maybe an L-shaped up against the wall extending 3-4' out. So like an L-shaped extending out 5-6' on each side perhaps? 
3. I don't care about switching right now.
4. Looking at a late Depression era running a Streamlined Locomotive and passenger cars, like the old Pere Marquette we had here in Michigan, as well as some rolling stock.
4. Scene will be slightly hilly rural area like Northern Michigan or possibly the Virginia/Pennsylvania area with Depression era scenes.
5. I want to see trains run, but also really focus on modeling landscape of this era.
6. Simple wiring for now. I don't have any DCC yet, and no plans in the near future.

So, any ideas or links or help out there? I really appreciate any advice I can get. Thanks much!!!


----------



## beachbum (May 1, 2010)

Google the Heart of Georgia (HOG) layout - it's a nice, simple, around-the-walls or donut-shaped alternative to a 4X8 that can be fit into a 9X11 space. There's also a Yahoo group dedicated to the HOG. The downside is you'll need a duckunder or a liftout. I'd build it myself but I'm leaning toward a 14X14 Mindheim-like shelf.

(Good luck! I'm framing out my trainman cave right now in the basement. Hate drywalling though. LOL!)


----------



## Dutchwonder19 (May 29, 2012)

Hi Beachbum,

Thanks for the tip. I found several pics and models of HoG, and for the most part enjoyed it. Unfortunately I won't be able to do an open square like was shown. But I did enjoy checking it out, as well as the blog I stumbled upon while looking it up. Thanks.


----------



## Dutchwonder19 (May 29, 2012)

Ok, what could I do with the following space according to my criteria above:

What if my space was 10x4 (although would prefer more like 9)

OR

L-shaped, 6' in one direction and 8' in the other direction, and the depth could be up to 4' max.

Any suggestions? Or am I being too confusing???

Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## beachbum (May 1, 2010)

I'm surprised nobody else has jumped in here. Anyway, my choice for a 6X8 L-shape would be a shelf switching layout. If you must have continuous-running trains, you could do a dogbone, but it would be tight and you'd be limited to 22-inch radius curves @ 4 feet deep. I also feel 4 feet is too far of a reach for most people - you'd need access to the back of the layout, depending on the design.

Suggest you Google "dogbone" or "folded dogbone" or check the layout database on Model Railroader.com if you're a subscriber. Here's a random 6X9 bone:
http://media.photobucket.com/image/dogbone%20layout/steinjr_1965/smassey02b.jpg

You can also download a free copy of Atlas Right Track layout design software or SCARMS and see what you can whip up or do some graph paper sketches.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Not to derail, but I looked at that HOG layout and it makes me think of what I always wanted for a layout, a big outer square with long runs for long trains with only one duck under to a center table where the logging layout would be. (only one duck under cause I hate duck unders but they have to attach somehow, lol)

Only things I would say you have as a red flag here is going for a small layout but going passenger...Passenger trains work better on large layouts with big radius curves, If i was confined to a small area, I might consider a mountain logging layout. They are kind of in right now and lots of cool stuff being produced.

Craig


----------



## Dutchwonder19 (May 29, 2012)

Yeah, I was actually thinking that right now, I might avoid the passenger layout after looking at some of the cars at my local train store, and reading more about it. So I'm thinking same era...just not passenger cars.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

How about that - a homer! 
I'm in GR too.


----------



## Dutchwonder19 (May 29, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------

